# Little white worms



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

So I think I have detritus worms at least I think that's what they are. Little 1/8in ish hair thin white worms that wiggle around under the substrate, they don't really leave the top of the sand. Any way to get rid of them? Or what might they be if not those. Will try to get a decent picture. Also the tank is planted with cherry red shrimp, and shrimplets.


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 18, 2017)

Photos will help, they could be a few things 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

You can kinda see them in this picture. Unfortunately I don't have a camera and my phone only takes mediocre pictures


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

think I see them, that or roots... Doesn't look like anything harmful, could be deitrus worms or tubifex? when there are a lot of deitrus worms though like that (lets say that's what they are) lower how much food you feed. That is an unnormally large amount.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't see anything in the photo. There are lots of worm-like invertebrates that can become part of the ecosystem in a planted aquarium. The vast majority are harmless or even beneficial as they help with the nutrient cycle.

As DutchMuch says, their numbers usually can be reduced by avoiding over-feeding.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

And yeah I probably am over feeding between the betta I had in there and the shrimp there wasn't much excess. Now that I had to move him to a new tank there's probably more leftover than I thought. 
Thanks for the info, Dutch and Michael.

Here another picture not Much better though. Oh and there's no roots there


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

oh I see them now, yea those are deitrus worms.


----------

